# Burmilla Personality?



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi All

I'm new here, my first post!

I have just got a 10 week old little boy Burmilla kitten, He's gorgeous!

I'm writing because of something my vet said to me a couple of days ago when I took him for his first vaccination. 

Before getting little Casper I did some research on the personalities of all the different breeds so I could choose the right kitty for me (and my husband, mustn't forget him ). We already have a 2 year old male Bengal and he's a scream, we love him dearly! But he's not a lap cat which is something I wanted to try and find in a second kitty. I chose the Burmilla as I read that they like to play (friend for Rocco the Bengal) but they are also affectionate. Perfect! But when I took Casper to the vet she said that they get quite a few Burmillas in from the Cats Protection as people have handed them in because they can't cope with them. She said that they can be nasty and don't get on well with other cats. I was horrified. This is totally the opposite of what I had read. 

I'd really appreciate knowing of anyone's experience with Burmillas and what they are like as pets. Not that it will change anything, I'm certainly not about to give him away. I'm just curious and wondering what I can expect when he gets older.

At the moment he's perfect. He loves to play but when he gets tired he'll jump up on either mine or my husbands lap, snuggle up and fall asleep. He also cuddles up under the duvet with us all night. Rocco was a bit wary at first and growled a lot but now they are getting on just fine, I even saw him licking little Caspers head yesterday! Bless! 

One thing I will mention is that Caspers mum when I saw her was very volatile and wouldn't even let her owner handle her. I didn't think too much of it at the time as I thought Casper would be fine with lots of love and cuddles. After all he's just a kitten now and still developing. Should I have been more concerned about his mothers behaviour?

I'm sure he'll be just fine but I've just got that little something niggling away in the back of my mind after what the vet said. I wish she'd never said anything at all!

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Debbie


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Much will depend on what generation this cat is - how far back the nearest Chinchilla is. In the early stages, we referred to this breed as "Burmese without the edge" but now most breeders have very little chinchilla in their pedigrees so the temperament can be expected to be exactly like Burmese. But this doesn't exactly sound like a Burmese either. I could understand this as a one-off but as a regular thing, no. My guess is that the vet has simply got his breeds mixed up. I hope so!

Liz


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I have no experince or ideas but . . .*piccies please*


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

ah my mate has a burmilla and shes the most sweet natured cat i know . Can be quite talkative but likes to follow her around room to room and is very plalyfull. i would love one as i think there gorg myself. i also would like a singapura i really love this breed. we currently have a black smoke bsh who is totally made. friendly and likes to annonce hes arrived loves being near you but not at all lappy. wouldnt change him for the world though


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

If anything that sounds like something someone would say about a Bengal, not a burmilla, as poorly raised and handled bengals do have those issues.

Maybe he got confused and was saying Burmilla when he meant Bengal as you have both, as really it doesnt apply to Burmillas but does to an extent with Bengals.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Debbie, firstly welcome to Pet forum, I really wouldn't worry too much about what the vet said, most breeds of cats have traits different to other breeds, and cats are usually very sociable creatures and as long as your kitten is raised in a happy loving friendly enviroment with lots of toys to play with and lots of cuddles then you will im sure have a happy loving cat. please post some pics and keep us informed of his progress, best wishes...........Chris.


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Guys

Thanks for your reassurances, I feel a lot better now. He doesn't seem like he has a nasty bone in his body, he's even made friends now with my Bengal, inside of a week! It really won't be a problem giving him loads of love and cuddles, try and stop me!

And just to add to the chaos I've just picked up a 13 week old blue British Shorthair today! Little Tobias. Must be mad! The breeders said he is the snuggly one of the litter and he was their favourite as he's so loving. He's currently hiding under the sofa but he's only been here an hour so early days yet. Thought it would be nice for little Casper to have a play mate his own age. Nothing to do with the fact that I'm addicted to kittens 

I think I'd better stop buying kitties now otherwise I'll need a bigger house! I think I have the right mix of personalities now anyway. No more kitties for me............yet 


Anyway Tobias has just emerged from under the sofa so off to go give some cuddles! 

Will post pics when they've all settled a bit 

Thanks again folks

Debbie


----------



## thedebonair (Sep 2, 2011)

Pics posted in gallery......................


----------

